# Withdrawal Time for Toltrazuril in Milk?



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Basically, what it says. I gave everyone toltrazuril yesterday, dams and kids just to wipe out any and all coccidia, and I only realized as I went to milk today that I don't know its withdrawal time. 

When will my milk be safe to drink again?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As far as I know, they haven't established a milk withdraw in the US.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> As far as I know, they haven't established a milk withdraw in the US.


X2
We never give it to does in milk


----------

